# Ditching my Sony a230...



## droiddev (May 9, 2011)

Hey folks!

As the title suggests I am looking to ditch my Sony a230 for something better.  It has the 18-55mm Kit lens, Speedlite flash, 75-300mm Tamron, Sony 50mm f1.8, bag, strap, lens hoods, ect ect.

 Let me give you a little background before I tell you what I am considering.  

*Pre Sony a230*

When I was looking for my first DSLR I wanted to go cheap because I didn't know if I would like it.  Hell, I didn't even mess with point and shoots that much.  Just wasn't that into picture taking.  I say that meaning I never really thought about it.  One day I just decided that photography, even at the enthusiast level was something I wanted to experiment with.  So looking around at various DSLRs price was an issue because I didnt want to sink a lot of money into something I might not even be that interested in.  So I stumbled upon the Sony Alpha line and their a230.  This camera has been great, no problems out of it considering the level I was shooting at.  Entry-personal.  Got it as a kit with the 18-55mm kit lens for $450.  Well after a year or so it turns out I LOVE DLSR photography!

So to me that means it is time for me to step up to a mid range DSLR.  Something at the mid level enthusiast range.  I have narrowed my future camera down to two. 

*Which one should I get?*

What I am looking for in a DSLR at this point is: 


Record 1080p HD Video
Live View
Good selection of accessories
Larger size (I have large hands)
Performance at high ISO
Still Picture Quality
Build Quality
Longevity.  Want to keep this one for a while.
A lot of functions and capabilities

*Canon EOS 60D or Nikon D7000?*


----------



## kassad (May 9, 2011)

Sony a580


----------



## droiddev (May 9, 2011)

I assume but the amazingly short reply you mean that I should forget the Canon and the Nikon and get the mentioned DSLR.

To be honest I dont know. I havent really considered anything in Sony's higher end DSLRs. Mainly because of the amount of available accessories. Support for Canon and Nikon are much better as well. The community is much larger. It also seems like the over all build quality is just better on the more mainstream manufactures of DSLRs. Sony isnt bad, just not something I felt I could stick with for years to come.


----------



## kassad (May 9, 2011)

To be honest I'm planning on dropping Sony for Canon myself.   For the same reasons as you mentioned.  Though I am tempted to wait and see what the Sony a77 has to offer.


----------



## droiddev (May 9, 2011)

That is true.  I mean my Sony has been a great entry level DSLR, especially if you consider that I wasnt even sure I would like it.  However, I just cannot for the life of me decide which of the two I mentioned above I want.  

I mean the Canon seems logical but there are some things about it that I do not like.  Three being the grip tends to peel after about a month, it only has 9 AF sensors (although they are all crosstype), and it is only a 96% view finder.  The Nikon has 36 AF sensors (somewhere up there anyways) and it has a 100% viewfinder as well as a faster FPS in continous mode....

I just think the Swively Tilty screen on the Canon is a great addition.  While the Nikon performs better at high ISOs.  The Nikon is also about $200 more.


----------



## Derrel (May 9, 2011)

droiddev said:


> I assume but the amazingly short reply you mean that I should forget the Canon and the Nikon and get the mentioned DSLR.
> 
> To be honest I dont know. I havent really considered anything in Sony's higher end DSLRs. Mainly because of the amount of available accessories. Support for Canon and Nikon are much better as well. The community is much larger. It also seems like the over all build quality is just better on the more mainstream manufactures of DSLRs. Sony isnt bad, just not something I felt I could stick with for years to come.



Exactly....Nikon D7000 is the one to look at.


----------



## kassad (May 9, 2011)

The reason I mentioned the a580 is that it is the same sensor as the D7000.   I'm really looking at the Canon 7d.    The D7000 looked great on paper until I picked it up.    The 7d felt so much better in my hands. It also helped me to forget about the camera and decide which lens I wanted.  That helped me decide on the Canon over the Nikon.  Find a local shop where you can play around with the cameras your interested in.


----------



## droiddev (May 9, 2011)

Yeah I have had a chance to play with the 60D.  Loved the way it felt in my hands...much better then the a230 which is too small.  The D7000 I have not had a chance to play with yet.  Still looking for one....


----------

